# Lonely Widow Hires Entire Pub to Host Christmas Lunch for Herself and 50 Lonely Strangers



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm sure those fifty people appreciate the generosity and thoughtfulness of this 86 year old widow at Christmas time...http://www.itv.com/news/2014-12-15/...stmas-lunch-for-herself-and-lonely-strangers/



> A widow has hired an entire pub to lay on Christmas lunch for herself and up to 50 lonely strangers.The woman, 86, lost her husband 12 years ago and has been alone for Christmas in recent years due to a lack of close family and an inability to travel.
> 
> Determined not to eat Christmas dinner alone again, the woman reserved every table in The Lamb and Flag pub in Devon and invited others who will also be on their own for the festive period.
> The venue as well as the food and wine will cost the former teacher more than £1,000.
> ...


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2014)

I know this should be a happy story, but I detect a ring of sadness to it.  Hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Bee (Dec 16, 2014)

A lovely gesture and so nice to do something for the locals.


----------



## Margie (Dec 16, 2014)

That was so sweet


----------



## Pam (Dec 16, 2014)

How kind of her!


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I know this should be a happy story, but I detect a ring of sadness to it.  Hope I'm wrong.



I feel the same....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2014)

There is sadness in this story, but thankfully she has the means to do something really great- not just for herself, but for others. I wish I could join them! She is to be blessed.


----------

